# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Kizuna AI, virtual YouTuber, virtual influencer, Japan

## Airicist

kizunaai.com

youtube.com/AIChannel

youtube.com/AIGamesdayo

facebook.com/KizunaAI0630

twitter.com/aichan_nel

instagram.com/a.i.channel_official

Kizuna AI on Wikipedia

----------

